# Boss UTV-VXT Parts List Needed for 2012 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon



## SnowSon (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello All! I finally did it.... bought a 2012 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon (2-Door) for my wife to plow our smaller lots with. We already have a Boss UTV VXT V-Blade from a Kubota RTV that we got rid of. I have seen some set-ups on here with this very plow on Jeep Wranglers. I was hoping that someone would have a parts list to convert the UTV plow onto the Jeep platform, including the lightbar and lights as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I got a quote from my Boss dealer. You will need a Boss sport duty mount, a UTV coupler and a light bar. Total was around $4500. Seeing that you already have the plow, you're probably looking at $1000. Others on here will have more info. Search Boss sport duty mount. A few came up.
I'm planning to get mine set up in early November.


----------

